# Practiced my panning skill.  CCs are always welcome



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2010)

They are a little noisy because I link it from facebook.  The original it is not noisy though!







1






2







3







4







5







6








7







8


----------



## pmsnel (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice! Just one question: Why are two in B&W? Did those cars have dull colours??? Because I'm loving the colour shots.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2010)

The truck is very dull. The porshce is very classy and I thought bw will look good.. will post the color in a minute


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## pmsnel (Jul 4, 2010)

I like the truck better in colour. But I see your point on the Porsche. I think the truck is losing definition and contrast in B&W.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

I like 4 a lot.. seemed like the best shot to me.. minus the silly lady in the back staring at us.


----------



## JBWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I like the angles on #2 and #3 the best, you get a little of the grill inthere. In fact, I like number 3 overall. The solid rims have a nice effect with the panning.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2010)

R.D. said:


> I like 4 a lot.. seemed like the best shot to me.. minus the silly lady in the back staring at us.


What silly lady? Silly lady begone!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 4, 2010)

JBWilson said:


> I like the angles on #2 and #3 the best, you get a little of the grill inthere. In fact, I like number 3 overall. The solid rims have a nice effect with the panning.


 
Thanks!  It is hard to get a sharp photo when you are in that angle panning though.  Most did not turn out so good LOL.


----------



## misskrys (Jul 4, 2010)

Love the angle on No. 3. Nice job getting the cars sharp!


----------



## altitude604 (Jul 5, 2010)

nice job panning! some pretty sweet cars too.


----------



## SouthLand (Jul 7, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## amandawu (Jul 8, 2010)

How wonderful they are!I wonder that designers must have a great brain and rich imagination!
________________________________________
Easily creat your own photo sildeshow

Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software


----------



## Bombers (Jul 8, 2010)

Man where does one come across such cars. Lol we don't see much cars like that around here, but great job on the photos.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Jul 8, 2010)

What were your camera settings? I tried this last week for the 1st time with my DSLR and if I got blur at all it was minimal.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

I think around 1/40 second shutter speed at 18 mm. It really depends on the zoom and how fast the car is going.  The best place to do it is at a curve and you are in the inside of the curve.  So when you pan it, the distance between the camera and the car is always the same. But since it is only a fraction of a second, it doesnt really matter.  It helps though if you are in a curve.  

Bombers:  This is a cruise night in Golden CO.  Every saturday of every month in the summer they have hundreds of hot rods.  The scene is almost like going to sturgis for motocycles.


----------



## mwood513 (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the pics! i've always had a hard time taking pics of moving objects.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 17, 2010)

very nice shots great skills


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 17, 2010)

Bombers said:


> Man where does one come across such cars. Lol we don't see much cars like that around here, but great job on the photos.



likewise! haha those are some pretty neat cars.. great panning!


----------



## deekim (Jul 17, 2010)

pretty nice hot rods there


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 17, 2010)

There were a lot more cars but it started to rain    I will post more next month.


----------

